# Please take a quick survey for my uni class



## meagenkerryxo (Sep 29, 2011)

This is a quick anonymous survey on male circumcision for my human sexuality class. It shouldn't take more than 2 minutes to fill out. If anyone wants to take the time to help me out I'd really appreciate it.

Thanks in advance

Women:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...mkey=dEU1Q1FLZUVkaHVacEJFVHJ1Y2VZVHc6MQ#gid=0

Men:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...mkey=dDJxVHVzd1lvUi1VeG1HMWlEZnVRdkE6MQ#gid=0


----------

